# Stranded Ship To Be Auctioned



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

the ship which has been stranded at Charleston,S.C. is to be put up for auction,the 'Edco' and crew have been in port for two months after the owners were sued for non fullfilment of contract,the ship being deemed not seaworthy,the ships owner has not paid some of the crews wages in up to nine months, the ship of 22,350tons is to be auctioned on Sept.21st,with bidding expected to start at about 2 million$,any moneys will be set aside as security untill an international lawsuite involving cargo and the Edco's sister ship is resolved


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Right lads, a whip round is called for ( don't tell the Sister-in Law ) If Billy Boy and C.E.D. play their cards right, the Virtual voyage could become a reality. I'm willing to start with 20 euros.

fred

" we are sailing "


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Fred

If she's not seaworthy your virtual voyage may be a very short one! Got your bucket of tar ready??? (*))


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

No tar but we could all PITCH in.
fred

" a pitch in time "


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Another couple of rolls of Duct Tape and I'll have it watertight.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I hear that frozen chickens are good for fixing leaks! LOL


----------

